# Platinum Cellars



## neonmeate (15/12/08)

just got to platinum cellars (concord) for the first time ever.... jesus what a beer lineup. makes camperdown cellars and amatos look like bws. finally i've found somewhere in sydney that comes close to melbourne stores for imports

i got lindemans cuvee rene gueuze, cantillon kriek, poperings hommelbier, rogue imperial pilsener... 
they had heaps of 375ml lambics, 15 different rogues, meantime, eisenbahn, interesting and hard to get (in nsw) aus micros like brewboys and jamiesons beast IPA, hunter IPA, all sorts of stuff... holy shit
and the cool thing is it's one of those shops where you have to go through dark recesses of fridges and you never know what youre going to find, it has the thrill of the chase... not a glitzy shop but a crazy disorganised dilapidated one with more types of beer than they have room for.


----------



## beers (15/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> just got to platinum cellars (concord) for the first time ever.... jesus what a beer lineup. makes camperdown cellars and amatos look like bws. finally i've found somewhere in sydney that comes close to melbourne stores for imports
> 
> i got lindemans cuvee rene gueuze, cantillon kriek, poperings hommelbier, rogue imperial pilsener...
> they had heaps of 375ml lambics, 15 different rogues, meantime, eisenbahn, interesting and hard to get (in nsw) aus micros like brewboys and jamiesons beast IPA, hunter IPA, all sorts of stuff... holy shit
> and the cool thing is it's one of those shops where you have to go through dark recesses of fridges and you never know what youre going to find, it has the thrill of the chase... not a glitzy shop but a crazy disorganised dilapidated one with more types of beer than they have room for.



Best beer selection ever  I spent awhile digging around the Bellevue Hill shop last weekend. Among others I picked up a 750ml of Cantillion Grand Cru for xmas day festivities - itching to crack it. Cantillion is good stuff.. their kriek is the sourest I've had :icon_drool2:


----------



## mikem108 (15/12/08)

Glad to see you've discovered what I've been raving about for a few posts now, its a real wallet drainer , got some Flying Dog beers and Dupont saison this weekend. 
Was disappointed with their Pale ale but the Dogtoberfest was a beauty, the saison was pretty awesome with food also


----------



## neonmeate (15/12/08)

beers said:


> Best beer selection ever  I spent awhile digging around the Bellevue Hill shop last weekend. Among others I picked up a 750ml of Cantillion Grand Cru for xmas day festivities - itching to crack it. Cantillion is good stuff.. their kriek is the sourest I've had :icon_drool2:


that grand cru had like a pH of 1 or something when i had it.... serious stuff. try it with some blue cheese stuffed olives??
would love to see the look on the face of all the bellevue kriek drinkers at the belgian beer cafe if they had a sip of the cantillon.... h a r d c o r e


----------



## neonmeate (15/12/08)

mikem108 said:


> Glad to see you've discovered what I've been raving about for a few posts now, its a real wallet drainer , got some Flying Dog beers and Dupont saison this weekend.
> Was disappointed with their Pale ale but the Dogtoberfest was a beauty, the saison was pretty awesome with food also



thanks for putting me onto em, i was excited to find that they have a store for those of us west of david jones too. was that the 11% "double pale ale" of flying dog you had?


----------



## Muggus (15/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> that grand cru had like a pH of 1 or something when i had it.... serious stuff. try it with some blue cheese stuffed olives??
> would love to see the look on the face of all the bellevue kriek drinkers at the belgian beer cafe if they had a sip of the cantillon.... h a r d c o r e


Hahaha! Good old Cantillon, what a seriously bloody sour brew!
Recently shared a bottle with SWMBO, who had an ulcer at the time. Needless to say, one sip and she was in serious pain whilst I was searching for the nearest lemon for comparison.  

But goddamn good beers. And glad to hear somewhere reasonably local in Sydney selling it...among others. Gonna have to check it out sometime in the near future!


----------



## beers (15/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> that grand cru had like a pH of 1 or something when i had it.... serious stuff. try it with some blue cheese stuffed olives??
> would love to see the look on the face of all the bellevue kriek drinkers at the belgian beer cafe if they had a sip of the cantillon.... h a r d c o r e



Havent tried the Grand Cru yet, only the Bio Gueuze, Kriek, & Rose. Sounds like serious stuff. Will try it with the blue cheese as you suggest... I'm so looking forward to it  
I just opened the Lindemans Gueuze that I bought from Platinum. It's the first time I've tried it, & it's a little too sweet for my liking.. I think I prefer their Cuvee Rene.


----------



## sm0902 (15/12/08)

Went to Platinum myself on Friday (for the first time). I've basically had all Dan Murphy's has to offer, and 'all but' everything at the World of Beers at Northmead.

I have been looking for some different beers ... and Platinum has them - heaps of them.

I'll be going back.


----------



## neonmeate (16/12/08)

beers said:


> Havent tried the Grand Cru yet, only the Bio Gueuze, Kriek, & Rose. Sounds like serious stuff. Will try it with the blue cheese as you suggest... I'm so looking forward to it
> I just opened the Lindemans Gueuze that I bought from Platinum. It's the first time I've tried it, & it's a little too sweet for my liking.. I think I prefer their Cuvee Rene.


yeah i assume you know the grand cru is the unblended 3 year old lambic - very stinky and sour.
lindemans put out a lot of sweet crap (but some slightly interesting sweet crap like the tea lambic!) but their cuvee rene is top notch, i grabbed two bottles the other day


----------



## mikem108 (16/12/08)

No I got the regular "classic pale ale", will try the double next week


----------



## Peter Wadey (16/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> just got to platinum cellars (concord) for the first time ever.... jesus what a beer lineup. makes camperdown cellars and amatos look like bws. finally i've found somewhere in sydney that comes close to melbourne stores for imports
> ......
> and the cool thing is it's one of those shops where you have to go through dark recesses of fridges and you never know what youre going to find, it has the thrill of the chase... not a glitzy shop but a crazy disorganised dilapidated one with more types of beer than they have room for.




Sounds like a couple of brothers run the two shops.
Had a very brief chat with the guy at North Strathfield on the w/end.
He suggested I speak to his brother, (Adam, I think he said) at the Bellevue Hill store re beer, as his own palate tends toward wine. When I asked him about imports, he said the damn beer was taking up too much space in the North Strathfield store, and wanted more space for his fine wines. 

That might explain your treasure hunt experience, Neonmeate.

North Strathfield is a lot closer to me than Bellevue Hill these days, so must get down there & offer some 'support'.

Rgds,
Pete


----------



## Peter Wadey (13/1/09)

Went in there during XMAS period.
Bought 2 x 4pk's. 1 of Murrays 2IPA, the other was their Best Extra Porter.
Got home. Some mongrel had put 2 x Best Extra Porter in the 2IPA box. Swear word!

Turned out in my favour afterall. I have had the 2IPA when it's been younger (fresher).
The Best Extra Porter OTOH is the sort of beer I could drink ALL the time....and it will keep.
Who needs Winter to drink beers like this?

Moral of the story....check pack contents before purchasing.

Oh, some stuff that I was really interested in was either out of date, near BBF or had none indicated.
Had to laugh at the placement of an article on the fridge door explaning why BBF date did NOT mean the beer may not be at it's best.

Pete


----------



## neonmeate (13/1/09)

Peter Wadey said:


> Oh, some stuff that I was really interested in was either out of date, near BBF or had none indicated.
> Had to laugh at the placement of an article on the fridge door explaning why BBF date did NOT mean the beer may not be at it's best.



yes they have that sign up at amatos too.... i think the best before is usually a pretty good indicator, especially when cantillon puts bb 2027. i don't think that sign is going to convince anyone except for the sort of people that wouldn't look at the date anyway...


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/09)

Dropped in there last week, on the way from a job, and picked up a couple of Cantillons. Didn't have time to really look around much, but it looks like a nice little assortment there!


----------



## Jase71 (13/1/09)

Guys, if you want to talk beer at the North Strathfield store, ring in advance and see when Adam's working - he's your man - and he alternates between that store and the eastern suburbs outfit. Tony (the brother) nor any of the other occasional staff know too much about the beers.


----------



## kabooby (13/1/09)

Did they have the Cantillion at Strathfield or Bellevue Hill? I am seriously getting hooked on these sour beers

God help me


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/09)

kabooby said:


> Did they have the Cantillion at Strathfield or Bellevue Hill? I am seriously getting hooked on these sour beers
> 
> God help me


At Strathfield they had about 6 Cantillons last week... give em a ring.


----------



## n00ch (13/1/09)

I went to the one at North Strathfield the other day and picked up a Cantillon Grand Cru. I only dropped in briefly but from memory they had about 3 or 4 other Cantillon beers.

Cheers


----------



## kabooby (13/1/09)

Excellent, I will grab some tomorrow

Kabooby


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/5/09)

Do these guys have a website or email address??


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (23/7/09)

Quick question for Sydney peeps, can't get to Platimum today and the North Sydney bottlo has gone to sh!t, any decent bottle shops in the CBD?

Cheers
DK


----------



## joshuahardie (23/7/09)

Are you talking about Drink Better Wine. They used to have a great range, but the last few times I have been in there, their beer fridges have been totally barren.


The bottle shop within the Australian Hotel in the rocks is pretty decent or
If you are desperate and willing to put your hand in your pocket the Belgian Heritage in the rocks do sell take aways.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (23/7/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Are you talking about Drink Better Wine. They used to have a great range, but the last few times I have been in there, their beer fridges have been totally barren.



Yep, thats the one, it used to be quite good. I even picked up a few Rouge beers there once.

I will try the Australian. 
No way I am being bent over a barrel at the Belgian, that place is only good for when the bosses corporate credit card comes out :super: 

DK


----------

